# Oops



## feanor1024 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wrong forum. Why can't you delete posts here?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 9, 2008)

hit the edit tab at the bottom of the post and it will give you options to  edit or remove post!


Dont think it can be deleted now because I have also posted.


Can we get a clean up in Isle #5?????? Ill PM a mod to get rid of this thread!


----------



## feanor1024 (Mar 9, 2008)

I saw Save, Go Advanced, and Cancel, but no Delete or Remove.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 9, 2008)

As you see the delete option after I hit the edit button. when you hit delete it opens the bottom part of do not or do delete mesage check boxes. pick delete and the delete this message at the bottom becomes useable.

Try it on your latest post and not the first post. There have been replies so only a Moderator can delete the original threadstarting post.

More for the next time you need it. If you had gone to the delete option before a post was made by someone else, you could have removed it.


----------



## feanor1024 (Mar 9, 2008)

There was no Delete button for my OP, even before anyone replied to it.

Maybe it's because they're using a old version of vBulletin?


----------

